

How to do AB Testing using Google Website Optimizer - mgorsuch
http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/blog/post/How-to-do-AB-Testing-using-Google-Website-Optimizer.aspx

======
webwright
Having just used GWO for a project because it was a requirement (GWO is
integrated with Shopify), I can now much more enthusiastically endorse Visual
Website Optimizer.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks, I take that as a compliment :)

~~~
webwright
You should! VWO rocks pretty hard.

------
aymeric
The video states A/B testing doesn't help you find the global maximum, which I
agree with.

So how do you go about finding the global maximum? Using A/B testing you could
create some variations that are 'wild' to hope to get lucky but it is not very
efficient. What else can you do?

~~~
michael_dorfman
I thought that part of the video was bullshit. I thought the same when Atwood
wrote his "Groundhog Day" piece, which the video seems to accept at face
value.

A/B testing lets you test two competing hypotheses. It does not in any way
require that the two hypotheses be very similar to each other. You can test
radically different designs against each other just as easily as you can test
minor differences.

So, the real question you are asking is: how do you generate new hypotheses?
And the answer is: the same way as always. You can see what other are doing.
You can think "out of the box." You can use your best judgment, and whatever
creativity you have access to.

